# Pics of my girl



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

Well here is Shelly. Shes a big girl (~12" x 9"). Very heavy. Any guesses on her age?

You can see the old paint and the hole someone drilled. At least she has a good life now.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

She's beautiful...Is there some reason you haven't removed that paint?


----------



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of my brothers DT. The vet says hes about 15. My brother recued him about a year ago. 

My brother also has a 4 year old DT, several russians and a pond with softshells, red ears, missisippi map turtles, and one other species....that I cant remember.

My point for showing him is......

Look at the coloring of the skin. Brown vs Shelly's black skin. 

Why are they so different? Are they both CA DT's or is one more likely something else?

Hi Maggie, I have been advised to leave it alone. 

Im going to carefully try a toothbrush and water. I dont think that will bother her too much.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 30, 2009)

Shelly is a muffin! What a cute face! Post more pics as you get!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

lgdpt said:


> Here is a pic of my brothers DT. The vet says hes about 15. My brother recued him about a year ago.
> 
> My brother also has a 4 year old DT, several russians and a pond with softshells, red ears, missisippi map turtles, and one other species....that I cant remember.
> 
> ...





I personally would use a old rag and paint thinner scrub it off then rinse really good with soap and water. Others will say to not use paint thinness on a carapace, but if washed off right away I can't see what that would hurt...But that's just me, I never follow the rules...


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 30, 2009)

Awww that's really sad. I'm glad the tort now has a loving home, and hopefully she can lead a happier life.


----------



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> lgdpt said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of my brothers DT. The vet says hes about 15. My brother recued him about a year ago.
> ...






Thanks, I think I will just use water. If the paint thinner ended up making her sick.....I would never forgive myself. Im kind of a chicken.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

I just can't see why it would make her sick. It wouldn't soak into her carapace. You'd get off the paint and rinse with soap and water. I don't think you will get the paint off any other way...She's really pretty.
Here's Mildred. The family dog at her previous home chewed off her leg one day while the keeper was at work. She then gave up Mildred and I ended up with her. So beautiful and regal. And I added a picture of some babies, too cute.





















I hope you enjoyed them...


----------



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

Wow, is Mildred the mama? That is so great that she healed and can have a normal life. Shes a great looking tort!

The babies are all so cute! Are they all California DT's?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

lgdpt said:


> Wow, is Mildred the mama? That is so great that she healed and can have a normal life. Shes a great looking tort!
> 
> The babies are all so cute! Are they all California DT's?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



No Mildred is not the Mama. I left her at my sister's when I moved here to Oregon, and unfortunately she died shortly after that.
Those are 2 different clutches, yes they are Gopherus agassizii...
I have hundreds of pictures of the desert tortoises I have head started...I just love them. They are so personable, they are easy to give meds to, they don't pull their heads in so quick like Sulcata do. And they are mostly easy keepers...


----------



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> lgdpt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, is Mildred the mama? That is so great that she healed and can have a normal life. Shes a great looking tort!
> ...




Thats so neat it must be so rewarding to watch them grow. Do you adopt them out when they get to a certain age? They are just so cute...


----------



## Millerlite (May 30, 2009)

why not just leave the paint on.. paint thinner sounds pretty risky,


----------



## lgdpt (May 30, 2009)

Ya, Im not going to put any chemicals on her. I wouldnt risk it. Murphys Law.... 

The paint doesnt bother me, and it will come off eventually.

Hey Maggie...how do you post pics directly into your post? I hate having links people have to click on.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

I go here...http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload...then you click on browse, add your picture then click on upload now...then that gives you a tiny url that you copy and paste in your post. When you then hit post ta da! The picture is there. If you need more help let me know, I'm not very good at giving computer advice, but doing the pictures that way is so easy after you know what you're doing. And it's great to have them right in your post...let me know how you do...


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

I love all the pics. Shelly is lovely Travis  You're lucky ! 
Maggie, I can see what you mean about Mildred, she definitely looks regal  Lovely babies too!


----------



## lgdpt (May 31, 2009)

Thank you Stace, I feel very lucky to have her!

Maggie, here is my attempt.....






It worked! Thanks for the great instructions!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

Travis, She is lovely. Congratulations on obtaining her. And what's a little paint if it doesn't bother you. 
Maggie, wonderful pics of some of your babies. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 31, 2009)

lgdpt said:


> Thank you Stace, I feel very lucky to have her!
> 
> Maggie, here is my attempt.....
> 
> ...






Good job! Those were pretty crappy instructions...you did good!


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Lol. She is lovely! I would leave the paint too - gives her more character than the normal lovely DT  Like it, tells a story of her before you had her....her history.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 1, 2009)

Speaking of her history.....the paint spelled "maxine." 

So, does anyone have an opinion of my some DT's have black skin and some have brown skin? Is it just one of those things? Or are they not both CA DT's? Here is that pic of my brothers DT....


----------



## Shelly (Jun 3, 2009)

She has a nice name.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 3, 2009)

Shelly said:


> She has a nice name.



Haaaaaaa, she sure does!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2009)

Did some kid write it? Interesting, but sad.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 3, 2009)

the paint does not look to bad I have seen some turtles where their entire shell looke dliek it was used as an easel, someone on another post sugeested washing a torts shell with just regular soap and water every week and letting it wear off naturally. Which is what I would suggest.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 4, 2009)

unknown.....she was found wandering the streets by a lady who put her in a box and hibernated her all winter then called DFG in early spring when she woke up.

I think it was an adult. It spelled "Maxine" fairly clearly when I first got her. I wonder if they may have had several and this was how they differentiated.


----------

